# Another INTJ vs. INTP dilemma.



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

I perceive you as intelligent, witty and insightful. You're a nice person, yes, and you do nice things, but not outstandingly do-gooder "guys look at all these NICE THINGS I am doing for all of these people".


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

You seem more like an INTP to me. I see a lot of Ti (3 5 12), some Ne (12 18) and inferior Fe. Although I'm an amateur, so you probably shouldn't listen to me. Figure out if you relate more to Ti or Te: INTPsâ€™ Introverted Thinking (Ti) vs. INTJsâ€™ Extraverted Thinking (Te) and if you relate more to Fi or Fe: Introverted Feeling (Fi) vs. Ti, Ni, & Fe and you'll know your type. INTPs use Ti/Fe as their judging functions, and Ne/Si as their perceiving functions. INTPs are subtly aware of the feelings of others, but they just don't feel it intensely and don't feel an intense value for respecting the feelings of others.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Stampede:9538026 said:


> You seem more like an INTP to me. I see a lot of Ti (3 5 12), some Ne (12 18) and inferior Fe. Although I'm an amateur, so you probably shouldn't listen to me. Figure out if you relate more to Ti or Te: INTPsâ€™ Introverted Thinking (Ti) vs. INTJsâ€™ Extraverted Thinking (Te) and if you relate more to Fi or Fe: Introverted Feeling (Fi) vs. Ti, Ni, & Fe and you'll know your type. INTPs use Ti/Fe as their judging functions, and Ne/Si as their perceiving functions. INTPs are subtly aware of the feelings of others, but they just don't feel it intensely and don't feel an intense value for respecting the feelings of others.


That explains why I prefer Fe over Fi. Also, I can see myself having strong Ne. Ti was also really close to Ni on that cognitive functions test I did earlier on the forum.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

inevitabilis said:


> That explains why I prefer Fe over Fi. Also, I can see myself having strong Ne. Ti was also really close to Ni on that cognitive functions test I did earlier on the forum.


Yeah, I don't think an INTJ would ever rate Fe higher than Fi by the way that test portrayed them. A lot of people rate Ni super high because of the whole "I feel like an alien" thing, which can apply to a lot of types.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

inevitabilis said:


> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> 
> I complain a lot.


About what?

Unfortunately a lot of the questions on that questionnaire are poorly-worded, so I can't fault you for your vague responses.

But this one is very important for you to be specific about. What you extrovert (in this case, what you complain about) says a lot about you.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

emberfly said:


> About what?
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of the questions on that questionnaire are poorly-worded, so I can't fault you for your vague responses.
> 
> But this one is very important for you to be specific about. What you extrovert (in this case, what you complain about) says a lot about you.



Okay, lets say I'm stressed about something like homework or work in general. I'll complain a lot about that topic, almost to the point of giving up, but I never do. I'm quite an ambitious person. If I get stressed, I'll try my best to hide it though, since I'm generally a calm person. When I'm stressed/mad/etc. I talk a lot more than expected. It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I guess I've settled on INTP.


----------

